# Summer in Brussels



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brussels in the sun


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Absolutely amazing pix. Thank you


----------



## merced12 (Apr 1, 2006)

brüksel ,wow one word ''amazing''


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Absolutely amazing, very nice shots indeed; well done Thermo :cheers:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pictures!!! love it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, that large "flower" carpet (i remember it and from other old photos) is really good, very nice


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Summer is fading...


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

une des meilleures series photos sur BXL...congrat  i love it...i miss Brussels now


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Merci 

Another one of the skyline


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Fantastic!
Truly European and stunningly great!


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Beautiful buildings both historical and modern.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

it looks nice, better than I imagined...

is it hot in summer? and does the city have an active gay scene?


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ It's not that hot in Belgium during summer..between 25-30°C sometimes up to 35°C but that's only occasionally...

Don't know about the last one...
I guess not...I think you should be in Anterp for that
But i'm not from both cities so I let Thermo answer 
Don't expect Tel Aviv, gay scene isn't really noticable in Belgium because it's random and nothing special...


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

I know there's a "gay area" just next to the Grote Markt/Grand Place.









You can find more info on the gay bars, etc. on www.visitbrussels.be

But like Josham said, the gay capital of Belgium is Antwerp: http://visit.antwerpen.be/Bezoekers...le-like-you/Visitors-People-like-you-gay.html


----------



## Filou (May 6, 2008)

Thermo said:


> But like Josham said, the gay capital of Belgium is Antwerp: [/QUOTE]
> That's your opinion!I t...ssels.be/contenus/our_programmes/en/3889.html


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Brussels looks great.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Fantastic city, truly underrated! It's great with the combination of the modern skyline, that could be anywhere in the world, and the mix of French and Dutch architecture. Many streets reminds of Paris.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Filou said:


> That's your opinion!I think that a lot of people disagree with you.


I don't think so.



Nightsky said:


> Fantastic city, truly underrated! It's great with the combination of the modern skyline, that could be anywhere in the world, and the mix of French and Dutch architecture. Many streets reminds of Paris.


Dutch architecture? You mean Flemish architecture


----------



## Filou (May 6, 2008)

Thermo said:


> I don't think so.


You think wrong. :lol:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Filou said:


> You think wrong. :lol:


Ok, you asked for it.

A few months ago there was a program on the Belgian (Flemish) tv about the growing hostility towards gays in Brussels, due to the large number of immigrants (mostly muslims), and the police doing very little about it. The gay quarter in Brussels is next to an 'immigrant' area. Several people said they were leaving the city because of this. 

This aside, it's not because a website of the Brussels tourism board(!) claims it's the "gay capital of europe" (what a joke), that it is. Apart from the annual "Gay parade", there aren't much gay events in Brussels. 

Antwerp has the "Antwerp Pride" festival (which takes 5 full days, with activities and visibility all over the city), the Navigaytion festival on and by the river, Red&Blue (biggest gay club in benelux - Brussels doens't even have a big club especially for a gay public, only smaller bars), the Studio 54-parties in the Sportpaleis (16.000 people), etc.... 
Antwerp hosted the 2007 Eurogames, a sort of Gay Games (http://2007.eurogames.info/).
In 2013 Antwerp is hosting the World Outgames (http://www.woga2013.org/). These events attract thousands of visitors from all over the world. 
The famous IGLTA (International Gay & Lesbian Travel Association) Annual Global Convention in 2010 was held in... Antwerp. It was the largest event the association has ever had outside of North America!

Just accept it, when it comes to gay events, Antwerp wins -hands down- from Brussels


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ True


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice skyline photos from Brussels


----------



## Filou (May 6, 2008)

Thermo said:


> Just accept it, when it comes to gay events, Antwerp wins -hands down- from Brussels


I have the impression that according to you Antwerp wins in everything from Brussels. Maybe it's a good idea not the make statements about Antwerp in a Brussels treath anymore hno:. This to avoid discussions like the one you seem to be wanting to have.
If you believe Antwerp is better than Brussels, fine that's your right to believe, but please keep it to yourself. hno:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Filou said:


> I have the impression that according to you Antwerp wins in everything from Brussels. Maybe it's a good idea not the make statements about Antwerp in a Brussels treath anymore hno:. This to avoid discussions like the one you seem to be wanting to have.
> If you believe Antwerp is better than Brussels, fine that's your right to believe, but please keep it to yourself. hno:


Oh please. I like Brussels and Brussels wins many times from Antwerp, but face it, when it comes to gay events Antwerp wins. Is this so hard to accept? And I'm not the only one in this thread who thinks that way. 

Sorry but you're acting childish.


----------



## Filou (May 6, 2008)

Thermo said:


> Sorry but you're acting childish.


Please don't start with insults. hno:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful Brussels.....


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

I always wondered why Brussels was so bashed... it has a lot going for it... but this is true for Belgium as a whole... I look at beautiful places and wonder why it's not more known, more hyped... then I look up and see the uniformly dirty-white/grey low sky... a bit like in China. Under the sun, Belgium is a beautiful country; that is, 20 days a year. Is it some kind of perma-pollution?


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ what are you talking about ?
"20 days a years" ? LOL the sun shines here more then you think.
Belgium doesnt have a bad pollution if you think that.


----------



## Filou (May 6, 2008)

a quick google learns us this :



> The average temperature in Belgium is 9.8 °C (50 °F).
> The average temperature range is 15 °C).
> The highest monthly average high temperature is 23 °C (73 °F) in July.
> The lowest monthly average low temperature is 0 °C (32 °F) in January & February.
> ...


We can compare it with France:



> The average temperature in France is 11.6 °C (53 °F).
> The average temperature range is 16.5 °C.
> The highest monthly average high temperature is 25 °C (77 °F) in July.
> The lowest monthly average low temperature is 1 °C (34 °F) in January & February.
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Almost the same... the difference is that Belgium is little colder in temperatures in every season


----------



## Ginkgo (Feb 12, 2007)

*Old Brussels is magnificent, beautiful buildings. The modern ones, with some exceptions, detract, rather than add to the city's beauty, IMHO.*


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

oh come on...the debate Antwerp vs Brussels... is interesting but where else's on earth can you find two great cities only about half an hour far away to reach (with 4 trains/hour)...isn't great to live in Belgium ...


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

I had never felt for a European city, what I felt seeing these pics of Brussels. I love the pics, awesome city indeed.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^yea but its still a very underrated city...


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

Totaly amazing!! What a beautiful style.!


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

Speaking as a homosexual: a lot of gays don't give a wooden nickel about "gay events" such as Gay Games or Parades, and not all gays are interested in hanging out at large-scale gay clubs.

Homosexuality isn't necessarily a lifestyle. It's a sexuality. If "Gay Capital" comes down to gay clubs, then yes, Antwerp is a gay capital. On the other hand, the Belgian Gay Parade does take place in Brussels. But hey, I'm gay and I hate gay parades and gay clubs, so I'm not persuaded. One can also notice that the Flemish gay rights association has its head office in Ghent and that Leuven, being a city of youth and education, also has a very lively gay population.

One thing that can be said about homosexuals in general is that they do tend to flock in cities, as they provide a generally more open-minded atmosphere, where they don't have to fight against prejudice as much. At least that's my feeling about it. So cities in general are gay capitals. Which one is the most "gay capital" will just depend on who you ask it. Most gays will probably answer the place where most of their gay friends live


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Amazing great pictures on the first page! Wish it was summer again...


----------



## skyeatsairplane (Jul 28, 2009)

Beautiful pics reminding me why I love Brussels so much. The metropolitan attitude of the city really shows well in those pictures, thanks for sharing !


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## xutka (Jan 20, 2011)

Brussels is the GREATEST CITY IN THE WORLD!

I will always have a special place in my heart for good old BXL, there I met the love of my life and who happens to be my partner now!

from the waffles, to the mussels, to the toon bar near la grand place, to the rue neuf, to evere, to the scargots next to the manekkin piss.... I love brussels!!!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Absolutely wonderful photos! :applause:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Thx 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sigfus/2553367976/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luigix/2846834269/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/southbound228/5095496751/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timo/3051446018/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bramke/2619411966/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4587261004/


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent work, Thermo!
Brussels is just so underrated!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/probelgica/3747525464/in/set-72157621657579515


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice thread thermo!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrussels/5528917010/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrussels/5528916082/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrussels/5528326923/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrussels/5528326105/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrussels/5528911616/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrussels/5528322445/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrussels/5528903942/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrussels/5528903170/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrussels/3231304018/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrussels/3230442403/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrussels/3231263998/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrussels/3231262046/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrussels/3217304557/in/photostream


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/infomatique/4651722844/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fsimages/5440692509/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infomatique/4650851879/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gillrick/5588817580/in/set-72157626425621944


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreasfucke/5690844618/in/set-72157626521708201









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreasfucke/5692785321/in/set-72157626521708201









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbatistini/2273921139/in/set-72157623362388263


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

:applause: Very nice pics of our capital


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

How often you're here? Lovely shots, more are welcome.
Bedankt, Thermo.


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

awesome！
布鲁塞尔 beautiful city


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## TomTack (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunset in Brussels:


----------



## TomTack (Sep 20, 2009)

enjoy!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Urban chaos (Brussels North)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lyramids-post/4033421030/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bart_rick/4729665124/


----------



## Wimpie (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice thread, love the pictures!


----------



## esprit (Dec 13, 2007)

Lol, you posted a photo of mine taken in 2005. Brings back memories. The rest of the photos give me an impression that the city has changed for the better since my last visit in 2006: it looks neater, cleaner and even more modern.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bethmoon527/1059932298/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/elizabethssceniceurope/4556031411/in/set-72157605961937739#









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elizabethssceniceurope/4556624770/in/set-72157605961937739









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elizabethssceniceurope/4556037637/in/set-72157605961937739









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elizabethssceniceurope/4555695417/in/set-72157605961937739


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^Great pictures again! :cheers:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Too bad the summer is over


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thermo said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bethmoon527/1059932298/



Lovely....


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

^^

Indeed a wonderful view!
Looks very much like part of Hagaparken (where I live close to) here in Stockholm Sweden


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sigfus/6029698475/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hermandesmet/4950689445/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sigfus/5546358030/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

nice and green


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331582700/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330809523/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330806921/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330807717/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330811399/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331564994/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6350564956/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331599184/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely and charming Brussels in summer.....:cheers1:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/quinet/6879386081/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danvartanian/6732145047/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danvartanian/6721557713/sizes/l/in/set-72157627456690220/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danvartanian/6315888218/sizes/l/in/set-72157627456690220/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xrispics/6196451048/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xrispics/6195107812/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xrispics/6195088440/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xrispics/6194523477/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigneurdeguerre/6235460218/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5145831253/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5961825914/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/k-lagraa/5957076071/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/5985342946/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beschty/5984786131/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/snowykate/6227944358/sizes/l/in/set-72157627774145994/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous Brussels....kay:


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Brilliant architecture under sun


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

These are the best photos i've seen of Brussels. Love the updates! Thanks, Thermo!!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

You're welcome 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/5072665827/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331571848/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331557038/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330831811/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6342991853/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6349848487/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6349824523/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jefaerosol/2939455866/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Parks in Brussels are so nice!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

joshsam said:


> Thermo, you are doing such a great job with this thread! Awesome pictures you found there!


Exactly! :banana:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great summer photos from Brussels....:cheers:


----------



## xelos (Apr 11, 2005)

gorgeous pics!!^^
Thx Thermo for sharing them!


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Such a beautiful city


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4893267309/sizes/l/in/set-72157624604373781/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4946002242/sizes/l/in/set-72157624188491222/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/6115811475/sizes/l/in/set-72157627598936594/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/6112961160/sizes/l/in/set-72157627591609864/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/6136295712/sizes/l/in/set-72157622768187109/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/6135776889/sizes/l/in/set-72157622768187109/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/6136308178/sizes/l/in/set-72157622768187109/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/5765238366/sizes/l/in/set-72157622722055385/


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

Such a beautiful city.


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Seriously, what's wrong with Brussels? Everyone seems to hate it. I myself don't know much the city though the pictures conjure a beautiful and vibrant city.

I had to bear once again the psycho rant on the city from an english tourist, as if it was a shithole worse than Kaboul.

So, what's wrong and what's lacking? Those who seem to like it are the French, usually.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Part of the problem is that most tourists arrive (by train) at the Brussels South station. That station must be in the ugliest part of the city. So their first impression is a bad one... 

Another 'problem' is that most people see only a fraction of the city. They go visit the Grand Place and a few surrounding streets and they think they've seen Brussels. They couldn't be more wrong. I personally think the most beautiful parts of the city are outside the (touristic) center.

Few people know how far Brussels has come over the last decade(s). In the '80 and a part of the '90 it was a totally neglected city with run-down buildings practically everywhere in the city center. But this has changed drastically. Hundreds of buildings, streets, squares, (metro)stations,... have been (or are being) renovated. Ofcourse there's still a lot of work to do in certain areas, but Brussels is definitely on the right track. 

And that's what I'm trying to prove with this topic 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/5775902489/sizes/l/in/set-72157622494512756/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4000160449/sizes/l/in/set-72157622494512756/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4163169532/sizes/l/in/set-72157622494512756/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4217936221/sizes/l/in/set-72157622494512756/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4217999099/sizes/l/in/set-72157622494512756/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/5775896959/sizes/l/in/set-72157622494512756/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3578282701/sizes/l/in/set-72157619006981822/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/5775893761/sizes/l/in/set-72157622494512756/


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Great captures :cheers:


----------



## vank (Oct 29, 2007)

Thermo said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4893267309/sizes/l/in/set-72157624604373781/


Hi Thermo
Nice pictures 

But I think you made a mistake, that first one ^^ is Ostend.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ Oops, sorry. I found it in a 'Brussels set' on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/6136589086/sizes/l/in/set-72157627645256466/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/6136048701/sizes/l/in/set-72157627645256466/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/6136587304/sizes/l/in/set-72157627645256466/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/6136067413/sizes/l/in/set-72157627645256466/


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice pictures from Brusssels! kay:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Unfortunately still no summer in Belgium


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luc-mechelen/6714394247/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luc-mechelen/6719953325/sizes/l/in/set-72157626355422496/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrei-air/7717525594/sizes/l/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7485913892/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scorche/3752175380/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbatistini/5444708894/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hadyn/303786840/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fjordaan/6267378467/sizes/l/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcnbits/2568710900/sizes/o/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/clockspot/4668507974/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sterrennieuws/4901074146/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4773232770/sizes/l/in/set-72157623417437289/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4781219858/sizes/l/in/set-72157623417437289/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/damusic/7773190026/sizes/l/


----------

